# Copperband Butterfly gift



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was given a Copperband Butterfly as a gift the other day. The unfortunate part is that I don't believe I have enough live food for him. I have a well established tank, but it is a 40 gallon tall, there would not be enough room. He is currently in a 50 gallon, but will be moved in the next few months to a 150 gallon, but I really fear there is not enough food. 

Suggestions? Does anyone have an established tank that would be willing to trade or offer for it ? 

Thanks very much everyone.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try feeding brine and mysis, they will often pick up eating prepared foods.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Try feeding brine and mysis, they will often pick up eating prepared foods.


Much appreciated .. I tried last night but seems to have adjusted much better today.

Will try tonight and see

Thanks!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Copperbands have a long nose for gettign into the rock crevaces to eat and pick out food (including food like pest aptasia). So when I worked at a store, and feeding the newly acclimated copperbands became an issue I discovered that If I shoved a cube of frozen mysis inside a shell, and wedged the shell between some rocks, the copperband and longnose butterflys that found it would stick their noses right into it and eat to their content.


----------



## deuce021 (Jul 3, 2011)

*blood worms*

I have always had success with Copper Bands eating frozen blood worms. I currently have one in my tank that is actually eating flake food. I agree with the others and feed a mixed combo of brine shrimp with the blood worms.

good luck!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Have you tried different foods? The crevice trick works quite well too.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I tried all the tricks with all kinds of frozen foods with my first CB and he only lived three weeks . After some further research I learned that they accept black worms ( not to be confused with blood worms) so I sourced some live ones locally and bought a second CB - it has been 6 months and he is doing just fine and Looks like he also took care of my pod population too .


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a hit and miss, mine accepted mysis, and clams were catnip for him. However he did eventually perish due to my lack of feeding mysis.


----------



## matt210g (Apr 24, 2009)

Copperbands can be very finicky and can be more difficult to acclimate. During stress they are prone to fungal diseases. Always qt in your own qt tank. For the very finicky try mussels. Dice the inner flesh ( I use garlic guard) and feed small pieces in a low flow area. Feed only what you can see being eaten. When the fish is healthy and feeding well (should have a fat deposit above the eye) you can introduce mysis, bloodworms etc...I introduced my CB almost two years ago but I had him in qt for the first 3 months. It took constant care and research to keep it healthy but it is now one of my easiest fish..eats from my fingers at the surface...


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Any success with the copperband? I read on anoter thread that the zoo has a huge aiptasia tank maybe they'll take it if you get no offers ;-). They are beautiful fish so maybe you can hold out and just add live food to keep it healthy until the 150 is ready to take him.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

The Copperband unfortunately did not make it, but left a life lesson. 

1. Always quarantine ..always alway, unless you know the history of the fish.

2. Simple way to cure ick is copper, however, the particular strain I dealt with seemed to be rather resilient to copper. 

3. Your tank is not ruined, remove all fish for 29 days ..28 max cycling period. everything else will remain healthy. 

4. If your treated fish look healthy in the quarantine tank.. give them another week. 

Thanks everyone for their tips and advice.


----------

